# [Kopete] Use et Plugins sous Gnome

## lefoid

Salut à tous

Je suis sous Amd64, sous Gnome et ça fait quelques temps que je cherche à

utiliser Kopete avec ses plugins ...

Comme je viens de trouver, je voulais en faire profiter tout le monde ...

(Je me dis bêtement que d'autres que moi se sont posés la question !!)

Et c'est super simple, vous allez sur le lien suivant :

http://gentoo-portage.com/kde-base/kopete/USE

Vous récupérez les noms des plugins qui vous intéressent.

(Par exemple : jingle sametime winpopup connectionstatus contactnotes translator webpresence alias history addbokmarks nowlistening ... etc ...)

Vous éditez le fichier :

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/portage/package.use

 

Et vous ajoutez :

 *Quote:*   

> kde-base/kopete <nom_plugin_1> <nom_plugin_2> etc ...

 

Ensuite, un :

```
emerge --sync && emerge -uDNp world
```

devrait vous montrer Kopete avec ses futurs plugins !

Pour finir :

```
emerge -uDN world
```

Voila, c'était mes 5cts ...

En espèrant que ça puisse aider ...

A bientôt ...

----------

